# To spandex or not to spandex...



## HighLife (May 9, 2011)

Ok. So no laughing  Question is. How important is spandex shorts. I ride anywhere from 10 to 20 miles a few days a week. Was told it help keeping your muscle in place on longer ride. 

Basically I'm trying to nut up and wear spandex outside haha. Being a mtb'er, I'm use to loose.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Flappy does not make me happy.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

the spandex will keep your nuts up for you.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

It takes a while to get comfy in skin tight shorts if you're never worn them in public. 

After a few months though you'll be comfortable and will be able to go into a store or talk to some girls you know while they stare at your crotch.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the same problem, I just can't picture myself wearing spandex but if I will keep doing long rides I think I might give it a try.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

HighLife said:


> Question is. How important is spandex shorts.


It's a personal thing. Some people actually _need_ spandex shorts to remain pain-free; others could ride cross-country without a complaint in jockey shorts underwear and baggy jeans. Not sure if "holding your muscles in place" has anything to do with spandex cycling shorts. It's more about lack of seams / folds, moisture management, aerodynamics to some degree and looking like a pro (or at least like someone who knows how to ride a racing-type road bike). 

As to being seen outside: I wouldn't give it too much thought. Nowadays, even the people who hate cyclists and post comments to that effect on web sites know about spandex and use the word in their colorful description of cyclists. In other words, spandex has become the normal and expected wear of people who ride a bicycle.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I usually wear bike shorts with baggy's over them, it's getting so hot that this weekend I said F it and went with just the bike shorts. I'll feel like a moron because it was such a better riding experience and I stayed soooo much cooler, made a huge difference. I say just try it and see how you like it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

and remember to shave your legs.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

There is more than the look of it -> think drag, chaffing, muscle support.

When you see someone in them do you think about the shorts or focus on them? Or do you think they have a typical bikers outfit on? Personally when I see people without them on I think they look weird.

You won't even notice them once you have them on.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

Bike shorts have some padding in the ass. If you're uncomfortable with the look, you can find plenty that have a baggier pair of shorts over the spandex/padding.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

*... quite frankly...*

... I make spandex look good


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Riding road in baggies sucks, but I advise keeping your time in lycra while off the bike to a minimum. Shopping in your sweaty post-ride spandex is really not very considerate either of other shoppers who are trying to select fresh grapes and bananas, or of your damp skin which could be busily breeding various fungi.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I was also nervous about wearing lycra also. I did it first at the gym for my spin class. It felt great wearing it just for the class. I bought my first road bike this year so I didn't think too much about it. It feels so good to just wear lycra. I even have a pair of tights for those chilly days. Nothing is better!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Bicycling gear has evolved to the way it is today for a reason. Consider spandex shorts a piece of equipment that will help you enjoy your sport more. If you don't like the fit or feel that's fine, continue to wear baggy shorts. If you are worried about what others think, trust me people like that will find a reason to be jackwads no matter what.
I don't even wear baggies anymore on the road or mountain bike. I find baggies to be too restrictive, in fact when I see the guys wearing them that show up to our off road rides they get more crap than the spandex guys nowadays.
A simple search on baggies versus lycra will get you many hours of amusing reading.


----------



## Rockass (Apr 28, 2011)

Tight shorts in general are a fashion I like to avoid.
But, the nut protection is worth it so, just do it. Who wants bruised balls?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Riding road in baggies sucks, but I advise keeping your time in lycra while off the bike to a minimum. Shopping in your sweaty post-ride spandex is really not very considerate either of other shoppers who are trying to select fresh grapes and bananas, or of your damp skin which could be busily breeding various fungi.


In civilized parts of the world one is expected to have a mid-ride panini and double espresso.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

+1 with kbwh, spandex & shave...its the uniform. Put it on, go ride.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Man up and wear the spandex.

1: it's more comfortable when you're riding.

2: you don't need pockets on your pants, put stuff in your jersey pockets. Having a phone flapping around on your thigh is uncomfortable as hell.

3: Black spandex is pretty concealing. 

4: Get over yourself, no one is looking at your junk. No one cares. If they care at all, they're mostly looking away.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

some people look ridiculous in lycra shorts.

your mirror will tell you if you're one of them.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> some people look ridiculous in lycra shorts.
> 
> your mirror will tell you if you're one of them.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Once you take the plunge and wear them a few times, it won’t be any big deal at all. If you are embarrassed, just get some dark ones and stuff your crotch – you’ll be a hit with the ladies

I have read that compression clothing does promote shorter recovery and helps performance. But, it was an article that focused on running, not cycling. Thought was that compression helps the muscles in the legs stay put, and thereby helps to prevent small tears in the muscle as they jiggle about. It may be true for running (there’s always controversy) but the muscles in your legs aren’t bouncing around while cycling so the same theory may not apply. 

Mostly, the shorts are just to accentuate your crotch and make your but look like a baboon’s. The other aerodynamic, no seams crap I guess may be of some slight benefit too.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

kbwh said:


> In civilized parts of the world one is expected to have a mid-ride panini and double espresso.


You mean "panino" (unless you're having two) and "caffe doppio." And yes, that is very civilized. And cycling shorts are certainly acceptable dress for such a repast.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

They are so much cooler, temperature wise, to ride in than anything else it's a no brainer IMO.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

nothing wrong with spandex. If you're worried about people looking at your butt while in em, think of it as a compliment. I love it when people check out mine. My junk on the other hand, well it's there and there's nothing I can do about it. Whether I wear baggy shorts or spandex people are going to look if they want.

Like I said in another post recently. It's a penis and 100% of the male population has one. 

The only people that will truly ever make fun of you for wearing spandex are the ones to afraid to wear it themselves.

Shaving on the other hand. That I think is a more personal preference than spandex. I'd shave but my wife has threatened divorce. My mother in law also states that whole 'looks gay' thing. No the spandex doesn't, or my earring, or anything else out there but if I shave my legs that's just being abnormal.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Form follows function....and get over yourself. If you're a little pudgy, use it as an excuse to get a little more in shape. 

The internal padding of the shorts is most of why we wear them. The compression on the lower quad feels nice, too. They fit tight and you don't slide in the saddle like on baggy MTB shorts. They don't move around, they're not as hot, and they won't chafe.

Cycling jerseys are bright, have pockets, don't flap in the wind, and are usually made of a wicking material that keeps you cooler. Bright makes you more visible to cars. This is a good thing.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> In civilized parts of the world one is expected to have a mid-ride panini and double espresso.


Agreed, but civilized people don't get their panino or espresso at supermarkets!


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

HighLife said:


> ok, i dont look bad in lycra/spandex....im 6ft, about 175lbs, around 4-5% body fat. Im just alittle embarrassed to go out with it on.
> 
> Thanks though guys, ill give them a try and see.


It feels goofy the first time, but not so much after that.


----------



## HighLife (May 9, 2011)

ok, i dont look bad in lycra/spandex....im 6ft, about 175lbs, around 4-5% body fat. Im just alittle embarrassed to go out with it on. 

Thanks though guys, ill give them a try and see.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

HighLife said:


> ok, i dont look bad in lycra/spandex....im 6ft, about 175lbs, around 4-5% body fat. Im just alittle embarrassed to go out with it on.
> 
> Thanks though guys, ill give them a try and see.


Make sure to wear a sports bra too. You do know that all roadies wear a sports bar right? It helps to support proper cycling positioning


----------



## HighLife (May 9, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Make sure to wear a sports bra too. You do know that all roadies wear a sports bar right? It helps to support proper cycling positioning



is it like a ball player in a slum? Wearing womens underwear to get your mind off it....maybe some nice garder belts? HA!!


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

no shame in spandex but I mean the ride IS about your own personal comfort, if you aren't having issues riding in looser fitting clothing then keep it that way.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

I might not be married to my beautiful wife if not for the spandex. She noticed.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

You gotta wear sexy pants. It's just part of the whole deal. 

But don't be one of those old guys that walks around Starbucks trying to look cool. Because, I don't care who you are, no one looks good in them.

Also, go ahead and get a cycling jersey as well. I think you look weird if you wear a t-shirt with the cycling short. I suggest bibs over shorts by the way. 

But at any rate, don’t fight it, just jump in. Go for the whole kit.


----------



## HighLife (May 9, 2011)

i got a pair of shorts and a nice tight fitting jersey. Feel weird going out in it though, first time for me....i feel like Russell Brand and tight fitting trousers.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

dougclaysmith said:


> Because, I don't care who you are, no one looks good in them.


I do.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

Love Commander said:


> I do.


Sorry, but the chamois just doesn't look good. If you're not a cyclist, you may well assume someone just didn't make it in time.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Just remember, you look 2x as ridiculous for every step you take away from the bike.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah UP to doug's post, definitely jerseys are the fun part of riding a road bike, I <3 my pearl izumi seasame street gear 

but he's also right on the bibs over shorts


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Bibs? Do you spill food on yourself while riding?  

Mine say "Daddy's little cyclist"


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Every sport develops the ideal uniform; usually for efficiency. If you're embarrassed to wear that uniform then you're in the wrong sport. But on the other hand I wouldn't wear cycling uniform if I wasn't within touching distance of my bike. Isn't it funny that baseball players, with those silly pants and socks, think nothing of marching through Walmart? They don't seem to care.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

HighLife said:


> Ok. So no laughing  Question is. How important is spandex shorts. I ride anywhere from 10 to 20 miles a few days a week. Was told it help keeping your muscle in place on longer ride.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to nut up and wear spandex outside haha. Being a mtb'er, I'm use to loose.


Ha! I'm a former MTB guy myself. But I've been riding the MTB on the road with slicks for years. And yeah, I'm also fond of my baggy cargo shorts.

That said, and after my fourth ride out on my new CAAD9 5, I decided today (mid ride) to shed the shorts and stuff them in my pack. It makes a world of difference, I am here to tell you, in the comfort department. In the warmer weather, they are cooler and let the breeze get to all the right places. 

Today, though, being my first time in full spandex garb (I usually wear UnderArmor shirts), I wound up being more focused on the aggravation of my new bike than with who may have been laughing at me in passing cars. I didn't notice, however, any significant increase in speed. 

In the end, who really cares? Do what you're most comfy in. 

I'm still not shaving my legs, though.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just never crossed my mind not to wear them. I was told when I started 30 years ago I should wear these as it would save my junk a lot of pains so I did. My wife would threaten divorce if I didn't shave! I have shaved since high school swim team in the 70's, again never asked why, just did it when I was told to by my coach. As Mike T. said, it is the uniform of choice for the sport. If you plan on riding anything over 10-15 miles and still plan on having relations with your S.O. I suggest to HTFU and wear the shorts!


----------



## AllisonWunderland (May 8, 2011)

Couple issues here -- in between all the lurid aspersions . . . 

The _raison d'etre_ for riding shorts is the "chamois" in the butt. These days this pad has evolved way beyond the old chamois. There's a lot going on between your perineum and your saddle: moisture, movement, chafing, and pressure from the weight of your ponderous physique. 

You get a decent pair of shorts that fit, put that between you and your saddle, and you'll never look back. 

Second here . . . I'm on the bike to RIDE. I get on the bike and ride, and then I get off the bike and shower, change into street clothes. I don't sit around the cafe in cycling spandex, sipping latte and expostulating on je ne sais quoi . . . If I'm going to "hang out" (pun intended) before or after the RIDE, I take along some sweats, a warm up suit. 

Riding in spandex is NOT about "being seen in public" -- It's about RIDING. If you're not riding, don't wear the stuff.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

When people hear "shorts" they think highschool gym shorts and chafing. The good mountain bike shorts these days are every bit as good as road spandex. Most of them are (essentially) road spandex with a baggy cover over them afterall. 

Lycra shorts vs good mountain baggies.. the only difference is flapping in the wind. Bibs is something else, but people make mountain shorts out like they're lined with gravel and sandpaper or something. 

10 to 20 miles a few times a week.. not going to matter. Ive worn jeans for 10 mile rides. On longer rides Ill definitely wear a jersey and lycra, the flapping in the wind gets annoying.


----------



## TreeKiller (Sep 3, 2007)

lampshade said:


> Just remember, you look 2x as ridiculous for every step you take away from the bike.


This ^^^^^ :frown2: 

Seriously, I started off wearing workout shorts over my spandex (I can't even imagine riding without them at all). After a while, I lost some weight and said "screw it, I'm not wearing these baggy shorts". So now I just let them look at my not as fat as it used to be arse when I ride. 

If start to feel self-concious about it, I just go to Wal-Mart and look for some 300+lbs lady wearing stretch (a lot) pants and I feel like superman again.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

AllisonWunderland said:


> Riding in spandex is NOT about "being seen in public" -- It's about RIDING. I


Spend enough time on highways and it's about being seen.


----------



## Minjin (Jan 9, 2007)

Liner + regular athletic shorts. Less goofy looking and functional pockets.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Who likes to have stuff in their pockets when their legs are moving up and down at 90 rpm? One of the most annoying things I can think of while riding.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I was a 8 year downhill mountain biker with the past few years wearing the pajama/moto kit. Full pants, baggy and flashy.

It took me a few weeks to commit to riding lycra outside, especially to the base for work. 40 F16 crew chiefs are pretty hard on you for that.

I now ride/race both road and XC in full lycra and love it. It serves a purpose and looks good.

As for shaving, I don't do it, but I do use the beard trimmer to trim the leg hair so that it looks better than a chia pet. My arms are shaved and looks weird personally with a ton of leg hair and no arm hair. I only shave my arms as I have full tattoo sleeves on both arms.

Nut up and just do it already.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to ride with baggies all the time when I was just doing MTB stuff. Once I got more into road I made the switch to the spandex grape smugglers and have never looked back. I even shave now too.  Just do it.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

rward325 said:


> My wife would threaten divorce if I didn't shave! I have shaved since high school swim team in the 70's, again never asked why, just did it when I was told to by my coach.


Heh! I've heard it the other way ("if I shaved, my wife would file for divorce, blah blah"), but not that way.
In any case, leg-shaving is waaaaay more than the OP is ready for!! 

Lots of us started out on road bikes wearing the MTB "baggies". Nearly all have moved on to lycra. I can't even fathom riding in baggies anymore. (And as a racer, now I wear spandex even when on an MTB!!)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> You mean "panino" (unless you're having two) and "caffe doppio." And yes, that is very civilized. And cycling shorts are certainly acceptable dress for such a repast.


I'm always so damn hungry mid ride down in Italy...
Thanks for straightening my language out. It normally works better after a grappa or two.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Minjin said:


> Liner + regular athletic shorts. Less goofy looking


Maybe off the bike. On the bike as goofy as can be.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I have decided myself to wear spandex thanks to this thread.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

I wear the bibs and jersey but refuse to shave. Shaving my face alone, is enough without the added drudgery of legs and arm shaving.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Rusted Angel said:


> Well, I have decided myself to wear spandex thanks to this thread.


Feel free to post pics so that we can critique


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> Feel free to post pics so that we can critique


Picked them up today and here's the story:

I put them on but on top I was wearing regular shorts; I was so uncomfortable that I stopped and took the regular shorts off to put them in my backpack and I kept on riding just with the cycling shorts and that made a big difference, I love wearing the shorts, the jersey and the shoes.

I will probably end up buying bibs latter on.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Rusted Angel said:


> Picked them up today and here's the story:
> 
> I put them on but on top I was wearing regular shorts; I was so uncomfortable that I stopped and took the regular shorts off to put them in my backpack and I kept on riding just with the cycling shorts and that made a big difference, I love wearing the shorts, the jersey and the shoes.
> 
> I will probably end up buying bibs latter on.


Next comes Chamois Cream!


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Next comes Chamois Cream!


We'll see.

I rode miles with regular shorts with no pain at all, I was comfortable just riding with regular sorts but now with the chamois I'm even better.

The only thing that bothers me a little bit is to find a good position for my winner LOL


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

It really doesn't make a difference until you start racking up the miles. I didn't use it for years. Then all of a sudden I ramped up my mileage and I was doing 70-100 mile rides regularly. It made it much easier then.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

rward325 said:


> It really doesn't make a difference until you start racking up the miles. I didn't use it for years. Then all of a sudden I ramped up my mileage and I was doing 70-100 mile rides regularly. It made it much easier then.


Yes, you are right and I bet I will eventually use the cream because I'm loving the riding experience and I'm riding more and more.


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

there some riding shorts that provide support and the padding but are not skin tight, I don't know the brand but I saw them at a local Academy store here in town. I'm sure you can find something similar on the net or ebay. 

However, if you're going to do any serious road riding, you'll eventually end up wearing "spandex". As far as the stareing...when someone does look, wink at them or raise your eyebrows a few times...lol!


----------

